# MTRR and ATI Help!!

## paulb787

I have an ATI X700 Pro Pci Express256Mb and i have 2gb of ddr2 ram? i am getting errors in dmesg. i have read this is a common problem and have tried the vram:256 option in the grub file with no luck? Please Help and im ussing ati-drivers 8.19.10

cat /proc/mtrr

 *Quote:*   

> reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=4096MB: write-back, count=1
> 
> reg01: base=0x80000000 (2048MB), size=2048MB: uncachable, count=1

 

dmesg | grep fglrx

 *Quote:*   

> fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
> 
> [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1897 MBytes.
> 
> [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.19.10 [Nov  9 2005] on minor 0
> ...

 

dmesg | grep mtrr

 *Quote:*   

> mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)
> 
> mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,8000000 old: write-back new: write-combining
> 
> [fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)
> ...

 

----------

## paulb787

ANY1 ??

----------

## GetLinux

A lot of people have had various problems with their video cards, related to KDE and/or Xorg and/or XFree86. They seem to have varying logout/freeze symptoms, and the workarounds are highly environment- and hardware-dependent. Now, after seeing your post and 1 other somewhere here mentioning overlapping MTTRs, I wonder if that may actually be everybody's problem (and not the drivers themselves, since people have problems with a lot of different chipsets, video cards and drivers)!

I want to dig in and see if I have the same cause you have, right now, only I can't because I'm in the middle of re-emerging my entire system to make sure the toolchain is up-to-date. I can't recall the exact posts I've seen here on the forums (though you can do a search). But 1 post had a link to an outside mailing list, and I followed a couple more links from there, and it seems you can fix it (I've never played with this myself).

Anyway, here are the 3 links:

Google Groups: linux.kernel: Overlapping MTTRs in 2.6.1

Gentoo Linux on Dell 8200 (Kernel 2.6.9): KDE

MARC: linux-kernel: Overlapping MTRRs

Let us know how this works.

----------

## dmpogo

 *paulb787 wrote:*   

> I have an ATI X700 Pro Pci Express256Mb and i have 2gb of ddr2 ram? i am getting errors in dmesg. i have read this is a common problem and have tried the vram:256 option in the grub file with no luck? Please Help and im ussing ati-drivers 8.19.10
> 
> cat /proc/mtrr
> 
>  *Quote:*   reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=4096MB: write-back, count=1
> ...

 [/quote]

Are you on amd64 ? You probably have to set mtrr setting in BIOS to 'discrete' rather than 'continuous'

(option name varies from BIOS to BIOS)

----------

## GetLinux

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> Are you on amd64 ? You probably have to set mtrr setting in BIOS to 'discrete' rather than 'continuous'
> 
> (option name varies from BIOS to BIOS)

  Sorry for the interruption, and I hope you don't consider me "hijacking", but since you seem to know this...how do you change this setting? I don't see it when I press F1. (I am not getting straight to lilo now because it says I have a resource conflict.) In my logs, it says some drivers have a problem with MTTR and you'd be better off disabling it! (?)

----------

## paulb787

have an ATI X700 Pro Pci Express256Mb and i have 2gb of ddr2 ram? i am getting errors in dmesg. i have read this is a common problem and have tried everythihing in the rage3d fourum realting to this issue? because of this problem my framebuffer wont run also?? its causing all sort of issues??

cat /proc/mtrr 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> reg00: base=0x00000000 ( 0MB), size=4096MB: write-back, count=1 
> 
> reg01: base=0x80000000 (2048MB), size=2048MB: uncachable, count=1 

 

dmesg | grep fglrx 

 *Quote:*   

> fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel. 
> 
> [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1897 MBytes. 
> 
> [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.19.10 [Nov 9 2005] on minor 0 
> ...

 

dmesg | grep mtrr 

 *Quote:*   

> mtrr: v2.0 (20020519) 
> 
> mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,8000000 old: write-back new: write-combining 
> 
> [fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22) 

 

----------

## pjp

Please do not post multiple threads on the same topic.  Thanks.

----------

## dmpogo

 *GetLinux wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   Are you on amd64 ? You probably have to set mtrr setting in BIOS to 'discrete' rather than 'continuous'
> 
> (option name varies from BIOS to BIOS)  Sorry for the interruption, and I hope you don't consider me "hijacking", but since you seem to know this...how do you change this setting? I don't see it when I press F1. (I am not getting straight to lilo now because it says I have a resource conflict.) In my logs, it says some drivers have a problem with MTTR and you'd be better off disabling it! (?)

 

Yes, I see (on example of my friends laptop) some BIOSes do not have it.

Then, I believe be sure you have chosen discontinous memory model  in your kernel config

----------

